# My trip to Sweatman's BBQ in Holly Hill, SC



## Finney (Jun 13, 2006)

My trip to Sweatman's BBQ in Holly Hill, SC. http://www.hollyeats.com/Sweatmans.htm
Well guys, after telling Smoke'n U that he should drive out of his way to go there I started thinking I needed to stop in there myself.  It's a little drive from I-95 that seems longer than it actually is because you will be thinking you're lost.  About the time you're surrounded by corn fields, you're almost there.

Sweatman's offers stuff off a menu, but the deal is the Adult Plate at $7.98 (or something around that).  That gets you the "all you can eat" buffet.  On the buffet table is 'white meat' pork BBQ, 'dark meat' BBQ, skins, BBQ hash, and ribs as your 'meat' selections.  There is also cole slaw, rice (for the hash), two kinds of pickles, and sliced bread.  They have two sauces available, one is a mustard vinegar sauce and the other is a sweet ketchup sauce (my guess is that it was ketchup, honey,vinegar and some mustard).  Coffee and Iced tea are included in the price also.

The BBQ was good.  Nice flavorful, moist meat.  I preferred the dark over the white meat because there was more flavor and was a little moister.  The ribs were good and meaty, and the meat pulled easily from the bone with a nice tug.  The hash was as good as any I've had around, but I must add that I'm not a 'big' BBQ hash guy. (but I did get 2 helpings of it)
I tried both sauces on all the meat and enjoyed both on everything.

and... if you have an extra $.60 when you order... get the banana pudding.  It's gooood.

To wrap this up... If you are in the area, it is certainly worth going there.  It's good food and a good value.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you think it's out of my way to go there for lunch from here?


----------



## Finney (Jun 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Do you think it's out of my way to go there for lunch from here?


No.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well than, maybe tomorrow! Want to meet me there?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well *than*, maybe tomorrow! Want to meet me there?[/quote:5awgw4zj]

 #-o  [-o<


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

Sweatmans' is reportedly the best in South Carolina.


----------



## Finney (Jun 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well than, maybe tomorrow! Want to meet me there?[/quote:25i2ogq8]
Sure


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 14, 2006)

Can I hook a ride?  It's been a while since I been.

I've been to many, it is one of the notables.

I haven't been since they opened up the buffet.  It used to be one trip only, unless you were a rookie.  You had to declare your rookie status upon payment.  Limit 2 ribs.   There was an art to stacking your plate!

It's good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well than, maybe tomorrow! Want to meet me there?[/quote:1nfk7vdt]
Nick, can I ride with you? 8-[
Man that sounds good 8-[


----------

